
Ask HN: Learning stack to get a job anywhere in the world Java vs. C# (+JS?) - holydude
Imagine you want to find a job around the world and you need to learn the stack that is more or less in demand everywhere.<p>Would you choose Java? ( runs good almost everywhere (linux,windows, others) and can be used for Android development.
Would you choose C# ? ( with .net core while being immature also can run anywhere + xamarin for mobile development. 
Would you choose JS ? ( increasingly becoming also adopted by larger companies due to its flexibility and large pool of developers.+ react native and only viable option for frontend)<p>All of them require significant investment and i would say have similar learning curve. 
I have seen java being occasionally used in MS &quot;only&quot; shops but i have rarely seen C# being used at small &#x2F; mid sized companies running on Linx and developing with java.<p>We all can agree that learning algorithms and concepts is way better than just stick to a single language.
But the objective is to stick to a widely used platform and get a job almost anywhere.
======
z3t4
they are very similar. i would say js is easier for beginners.

